

OSC: From Node to ChucK - xspence

Hey guys. I've started a new project just for fun. It's a good challenge for my current skill set, but I'm running into a brick wall.<p>I've been doing a lot of work linking Processing/Arduino and ChucK by Princeton and allowing them to communicate (e.g. GUI in Processing/Arduino, Audio in ChucK). I've rewritten a javascript chat server, originally written by a friend of mine, modeled after NodeJS's chat server.<p>I've tried to work with OSC4Node (https://github.com/hideyukisaito/osc4node), but I'm unsure of how to send osc messages with it.<p>I'm familiar with sending messages via Processing and I assume that javascript is similar, but I'm wondering if someone can give me some starting tips. I'm just calling a sndbuf in ChucK. This will be a locally based server (e.g. localhost), so I'm not looking at cross-machine communication.<p>Anything tips help. Thanks.
======
tree_of_item
Is the README not enough? What exactly are you confused about?

You may have better luck asking this kind of question on a Stack Exchange
website, by the way. Hacker News is not really a site to ask for programming
help.

~~~
xspence
Yeah. I just thought about StackExchange.

